# Firefox shows websites differently on Windows and Linux



## sling-shot (May 6, 2014)

I dual boot Windows XP and various Linux distributions (preferred PCLinuxOS)

I have always seen that the same website appears more cramped for room when viewed in Linux. The menu bars displayed by most websites appear stretched into 2 lines in Linux while the same appears fine on Windows. The flowing content stretches far more in Linux.

I think this is probably the way fonts are rendered on Linux or maybe just different fonts being used and their sizes.

I am looking for suggestions to make websites appear in Linux as close to their Windows appearance as possible.


----------



## Roopatg (May 22, 2014)

Hi,I am also having the same doubt,hope will get the right answer.


----------



## RCuber (May 22, 2014)

can you post the screen-shot sling-shot?


----------



## sling-shot (May 24, 2014)

View attachment 14413

View attachment 14414

See the difference.

How do I get attachments to display as images rather than links?


----------



## Nemesis99 (Jun 11, 2014)

Upload them to imgur.com ! Image links/files are broken.


----------



## chris (Jun 11, 2014)

I dual boot with ubuntu. Most sites looks same for me. Some are slightly different. You can install windows fonts. I done this long back, but recent ubuntu, i never faced the need to install anything else, most sites looks good.

*wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/MS_Fonts


----------

